# Kishimoto vs. Oda vs. Kubo



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

*nods to the Ichigo strength feat thread in the Metadome*

1. Who is the coolest of the three?
2. Which one would win in a fight?


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 20, 2009)

their boss sweeps the floor with all 3 of them


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

Rolling~Star said:


> their boss sweeps the floor with all 3 of them



I always imagined the owner of Jump to be some old badass who smokes weed and has strippers over the whole day, so yeah he sweeps...

Though honestly from what I've seen Kubo's pics on the Internet lead me to believe he is the most muscular among the three, and I also re call Kubo has a girlfriend  do Kishi or Oda have one?

So Kubo for both, it seriously doesn't help help that most pics of Kish and Oda make them look like Otakus w/ out glasses and rich.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 20, 2009)

Oda has a hot wife.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

Pics?
not cause I doubt but cuase I wanna see.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Oda has a hot wife.



Scans or it didn't happen.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 20, 2009)

Oda is coolest because he made One Piece.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Scans or it didn't happen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

7/10


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

So yeah does Kishi have a special someone? or is he a none factor.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 20, 2009)

If her hair was a little orange-er she'd look just like...that one woman in one piece,what her face.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 20, 2009)

KUBO DESTORY ODA AND KISHIMOTO.
KUBO HAS GLASSES AND IS COOL.
KUBO HAS THE MANGA WITH TH BEST TROLLING AND MOST RANDOM PLOT TWIST, WHICH IS VERY COOL.

ODA WRITES A MANGA FOR 5 YEAR OLDS.
KISHIMOTO DOESN'T EVEN WRITE HIS MANGA AND HIRES KIDS ON ANTI-DEPRESSANTS TO WRITE IT FR HIM.

Did I come off abrasive and childish? If so, it's because I just lost 6100 dollars gambling.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 20, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> If her hair was a little orange-er she'd look just like...that one woman in one piece,what her face.


You mean Nami? If so, you're completely right!


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

The glasses don't make him cool they actually don't go with his face on occasion.

And for God's sake stop screaming trolling those of us who actually can from coherent though about bleach long ago realized there is no troll, it's a joke that should die.

PS I know your being sarcastic but I dislike the troll meme.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

It's true the glasses don't make you cool but I think Kubo looks good in 'em.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually, Oda is quite a troll IRL, going by his SBSes and interview answers. It's quite amusing sometimes.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2009)

^Yes, but it keeps with the whimsical nature of One Piece


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 20, 2009)

Oda fucks em both in every single chatagory in existent. 

Ps. His wife's FIT


----------



## Glued (Oct 20, 2009)

Kubo looks strong.
Kubo has the life every man on earth wants. He gets tons of money for doing very little work.

Oda and Kishi have planned endings.

Kubo doesn't care.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a good way to be.  I admire his laziness.

Seriously. The only reason people bitch at lazy authors is because they're jealous. If you do almost nothing and get rich, you're the man.

Unless you go out and waste it all on drugs and booze in which case you're a retard.


----------



## Glued (Oct 20, 2009)

Kubo gets to draw nubile females any chance he gets
He gets to draw violence and gratuity as much as he wants.

I can picture Kubo going to his office, staying two hours.

Than going out to having a whole week on the town.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 20, 2009)

Akamatsu solos all of them anyway, by being the biggest nerd around and somehow managing to do almost everything the three here do with only a good fraction of the work, considering how often he takes research breaks and the sheer size of his staff.


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> It's true the glasses don't make you cool but I think Kubo looks good in 'em.



look at his huge head goddamn


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Spite thread, this man takes both scenarios I think it would be more fair if Kishi and Kubo teamed up for this one.



He doesn't look that impressive they.

He has a good manga that's about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a kind of dorky looking picture to be honest.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 20, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> He doesn't look that impressive they.
> 
> He has a good manga that's about it.


He looks like an above average looking Japanese everyman. Which is a bit better than Kubo's dorky picture if you ask me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2009)

Exactly average.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

1) Oda is the coolest imo
2) I root for Kubo :lolkubo


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> That's a good way to be.  I admire his laziness.
> 
> Seriously. The only reason people bitch at lazy authors is because they're jealous. If you do almost nothing and get rich, you're the man.
> 
> Unless you go out and waste it all on drugs and booze in which case you're a retard.



Togashi fucking stomps then.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 20, 2009)

I can tell Kubo's been doing push-ups. Probably took at least some sort of sport or Martial art. I'm handing it to him in a fight.

As for coolness...my favorite is Oda because I respect anyone who can come up with a good plot that combines action/comedy/etc. But Kishi shouldn't have even been mentioned. We only read his garbage because he got us hooked (when it was decent) and keeps making empty promises.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Oct 20, 2009)

Coolness: Oda. he stated that his wife was the reason why he increased everyone's breast sizes in One Piece. She takes it as a compliment, they have a kid 

fight: Kubo or Oda. alone, Kubo wins, but if not....


Oda has the VAs on his side, so he would win with his nakama .


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2009)

Oda wins. That is all.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 20, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kubo looks strong.
> Kubo has the life every man on earth wants. He gets tons of money for doing very little work.
> 
> Oda and Kishi have planned endings.
> ...




well if you got an ending written down, there will always be a risk of it being stolen,leaked 

so Kubo removed that concern to


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Oct 20, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Akamatsu solos all of them anyway, by being the biggest nerd around and somehow managing to do almost everything the three here do with only a good fraction of the work, considering how often he takes research breaks and the sheer size of his staff.



Negima will be taking a break next week so the author can collect data.

That and his wife is pretty sexy.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2009)

Can we call in the Worst mangaka and O!G because those two would probably team up and beat up all this chatter.


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Can we call in the Worst mangaka and O!G because those two would probably team up and beat up all this chatter.



Wait, is Oh! Great his real name or what?


----------



## Glued (Oct 20, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Togashi fucking stomps then.



Togashi is married to Naoko Takeuchi...Naoko Takeuchi.

Togashi's wife>>>All the women in Japan.

Togashi gets paid for making scribbles.

Togashi gets to play RPGs all day long.

Togashi frikken stomps this thread to oblivion. Togashi is the man.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Oct 20, 2009)

Oda > Kishi > Kubo

Oda's story started out great, and is still great. Kishi's story started out great and only recently became unbearable. Kubo's story started out great, and turned into a shit during the Hueco Mundo arc.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 20, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Oda > Kishi > Kubo
> 
> Oda's story started out great, and is still great. Kishi's story started out great and only recently became unbearable. Kubo's story started out great, and turned into a shit during the Hueco Mundo arc.



How is that even relevant for the topic?




> 1. Who is the coolest of the three?
> 2. Which one would win in a fight?



this is what we are to discuss, read the Opening post before typing in a thread in the future


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2009)

ITT; Fanboys to their respective manga just don't get it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 20, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Oda > Kishi > Kubo
> 
> Oda's story started out great, and is still great. Kishi's story started out great and only recently became unbearable. Kubo's story started out great, and turned into a shit during the Hueco Mundo arc.



THIS. Definitely.

Oda's One Piece has always been the best out of the HST, there's not doubt about it.

Naruto has had ups and downs throughout the post time skip but it looks like its going to get better.

Bleach is just one  moment after another.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

Oda definitely has the hottest wife out of the three, but that hardly makes him the most awesome.

Kubo's been a bit... Odd ever since he went through his depression state.

I barely even know Kishi.

Oda wins for having the best sense of humor, but otherwise, they're all pretty even in their dorkiness.

EDIT: Wait, what am I smoking? Kubo has the best sense of humor in manga! Nothing can beat the zero Espada for pure comedy value.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 20, 2009)

1. Oda
2. Don't have a clue.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 20, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> THIS. Definitely.
> 
> Oda's One Piece has always been the best out of the HST, there's not doubt about it.
> 
> ...





And yet another one talk about there works against each other instead of the thread 


Couldn't you guys find one of the hundreds other threads of One Piece vs Naruto vs Bleach?

It's been old for years


Or what are you guys goals, to give your opinion about the 3 in every manga related thread you come across or something?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 20, 2009)

Akatora said:


> And yet another one talk about there works against each other instead of the thread
> 
> 
> Couldn't you guys find one of the hundreds other threads of One Piece vs Naruto vs Bleach?
> ...



That answer was for number 1. Oda is cooler because One Piece is a better manga. That's how I see it. If you don't agree with that then w.e

As for the fight, idk.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> That answer was for number 1. Oda is cooler because One Piece is a better manga. That's how I see it. If you don't agree with that then w.e
> 
> As for the fight, idk.



Bill Watterson solos, then.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 20, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> That answer was for number 1. Oda is cooler because One Piece is a better manga. That's how I see it. If you don't agree with that then w.e
> 
> As for the fight, idk.




Still sounds a bit weak, but true there work is a part of there personality, though personally i don't see it as of importance in this thread due to as i said there being endless amount of topics already comparing there stories.


I don't know enough about Oda nor Kishimoto to comment on 1, but Oda's wife ain't bad looking that's true.


Granted heard 2 rumors about Kubo and girls, but again that was rumors rather than fact


So for now Oda got 2 since a Descent looking wife > rumors/no knowledge about relationships of the other 2



So if we can base 1 on little info
Guess Kubo is cooler then since he is from Hiroshima so his brain must have mutated, that is why we don't get him sometimes


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 20, 2009)

Pretty wives and awesome manga aside, going 
on just looks, in a fight, I'd say Kubo > Oda > Kishi


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Oct 20, 2009)

Kishimoto does one chance of winning though, which is switching places with his twin brother and then doing Art of Run.


----------



## Fenix (Oct 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> ITT; Fanboys to their respective manga just don't get it.



Internet, to, welcome, etc


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Wait, is Oh! Great his real name or what?



Ito Ōgure

is his real name


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Oda > Kishi > Kubo
> 
> Oda's story started out great, and is still great. Kishi's story started out great and only recently became unbearable. Kubo's story started out great, and turned into a shit during the Hueco Mundo arc.



I love how this is relevant to this thread.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually Oda looks rather plain judging from pics of him.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 21, 2009)

Goda pwns
can they fight?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Oda

2. Kubo


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

Every time I hear the name Kishimoto I'm reminded of hbi2k's little song in Gantz Abridged. 
"Kishimoto, Kishimoto, makes me fap, makes me fap..."


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 21, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I love how this is relevant to this thread.



It is. People use different criteria. To me, people's achievements add to their coolness.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Oda has a hot wife and is a funny guy ( my friend met him once). Kubo and kishimoto lack hot wives/girlfriends and have trolled fans multiple times.

Oda win. Oda seems like he would fight in a trickster sort of way like usopp and buggy. considering all the designs he did in One Piece, I wouldn't be surprised what he could make....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought it was Oda who trolls.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 21, 2009)

Oda wins on both counts.

Kubo looks exactly like the type of person who would make a manga like Bleach. That is not a compliment.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Oda is the one who trolls. One piece is the only manga most people actually like every week. Bleach is the manga where people are like "" and naruto is the manga where people are like vary between " sucks as unusual" and "that was pretty decent". if you want to get a sense of how each author appears, ho to the respective sections ( one piece, bleach and naruto sections) and ask some fans.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 21, 2009)

Bleach was decent up to a point. Not so much anymore though.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I thought it was Oda who trolls.



You thought wrong. Oda doesn't troll.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I'm just going off the first page of this thread. *shrug*


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 21, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Oda win. Oda seems like he would fight in a trickster sort of way like usopp and buggy. considering all the designs he did in One Piece, I wouldn't be surprised what he could make....



Oda = Japanese MacGyver?


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

look at usopp. all of usopp's tricks... from oda. so yea, he is essentially the japanese macgyver.


----------



## Ladd (Oct 21, 2009)

This has become a "One Piece vs Naruto vs Bleach" thread.

What an unexpected development.


----------



## Xaosin (Oct 21, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Oda is the one who trolls. One piece is the only manga most people actually like every week. Bleach is the manga where people are like "" and naruto is the manga where people are like vary between " sucks as unusual" and "that was pretty decent". if you want to get a sense of how each author appears, ho to the respective sections ( one piece, bleach and naruto sections) and ask some fans.



Actually, Naruto is where you . Bleach is the manga where you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Which is exactly why I like it. It's sorta the same reason people like Stephen King books, only with less logic involved.

OP is decent, but their isn't enough trolling surprise to it for me to enjoy the way I do for bleach.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the opposite. BLeach made me go  with zommari's release of losing his legs, barragan's own attack killing him ( essentially suicide).  both actually made me facepalm, but you are right. sometimes I'll be like "wtf" but I'll be like "wtf? ".

anyway, even if you only think One Piece is "decent", at least it has been consistently "decent" not "decent to shit and over again" like Naruto and bleach. although this really is just off topic. Oda wins through ingenuity. in the JBD kubo wins via plotkai and massive trolling.


----------



## fedek (Oct 21, 2009)

In my opinion looking at the pics , Kubo Takes this alone, this is subliminal, but really, he is Aizen, Aizen/s personality = Kubo, he tell Bleach from the Aizen point of view (his point of view). In previous pictures , he did not wear any glasses, but know he is with a, "hi, i will troll  you, but im still cool", bleach still sells very well. (artistically well designed, SS was good, TBTP was good, HM and FK so so, but when he finish this long arc, i have high expectancies of his manga. But Kubo also still trolled my fandom.


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2009)

The thing is Kubo really does look like Aizen. Just look at this early pick of Kubo before he looked hip.



Like Aizen with glasses.

Besides how can you not love this


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

The only redeeming thing about Bleach. Zaraki..........


----------



## fedek (Oct 21, 2009)

yes it si true, he changed from bleach succes, likea aizen changed, when hi showed his true colors , lol, ichigo will need to beat kubo before beating aizen lol


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 21, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The only redeeming thing about Bleach. Zaraki..........



Mayuri wishes to disagree.


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is what makes Kubo great.

It looks like Halibel is going to take her top off. All male in the audience are excited.


Instead in the next page we see the worst dental plan in history. All the male in the audience are stunned and their excitements are dashed.



to toy and play with your audience like that, that takes skill.


----------



## fedek (Oct 21, 2009)

The real problem in bleach, were the so much hyped, dissapointing Espada (except Yammy , Grimmjow and Ulquiorra), it was like a laaarge filler, to show how cool are th shinigami, and tha they can take all alone. But espada are nearly dead. so plot can advance i hope, i enjoyed the espada fights, but the shinigami were too superior.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Mayuri wishes to disagree.



Eh, I guess he can come along with Zaraki.


----------



## Glued (Oct 21, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Eh, I guess he can come along with Zaraki.



Komamura is not amused.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Oct 21, 2009)

Akatora said:


> How is that even relevant for the topic?


I judge the author based on how well their works are. Anything else in this thread is just stupid fanboyism. NO ODA WILL WIN IN A FIGHT AND HERE'S WHY! <Post utter nonsense>


----------



## Xaosin (Oct 22, 2009)

fedek said:


> The real problem in bleach, were the so much hyped, dissapointing Espada (except Yammy , Grimmjow and Ulquiorra), it was like a laaarge filler, to show how cool are th shinigami, and tha they can take all alone. But espada are nearly dead. so plot can advance i hope, i enjoyed the espada fights, but the shinigami were too superior.



That was the fault of the readers, not the Kubo.

It was use that gave such high expectations on the espada, while Kubo was secretly planning to troll them all and throw them away like trash to reveal the real villians after. I can't wait til Aizen pulls his trump card and we all go.

'WTMF just happened>!>?!?!!!!?! '


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 22, 2009)

Xaosin said:


> That was the fault of the readers, not the Kubo.
> 
> It was use that gave such high expectations on the espada, while Kubo was secretly planning to troll them all and throw them away like trash to reveal the real villians after. I can't wait til Aizen pulls his trump card and we all go.
> 
> 'WTMF just happened>!>?!?!!!!?! '



He pulls the 10 Vasto Lorde out of his basement to fight next. 

They'll be the "Espada Grande" or something. :lolkubo


----------



## Xaosin (Oct 22, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> He pulls the 10 Vasto Lorde out of his basement to fight next.
> 
> They'll be the "Espada Grande" or something. :lolkubo



That's what he wants us to think.

But than we find out he used a device to break the 4th wall and threaten Kubo to make him win, thus the reason he always pulls through. Our heros will need to recruit Oda to become a hero to combat Aizen. But as they defeat Aizen and save Kubo, they discover, *gasp*,kubo and Aizen be the same person 	.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 22, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The only redeeming thing about Bleach. Zaraki..........





C. Hook said:


> Mayuri wishes to disagree.



You're both nuts. Kenpachi is one of the cooler things about BLeach but not the coolest. The coolest remains some of the hot Arrancars who are equipped with an extra hole for extra fun.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 22, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> You're both nuts. Kenpachi is one of the cooler things about BLeach but not the coolest. The coolest remains some of the hot Arrancars who are equipped with an extra hole for extra fun.



...

You disgust me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 22, 2009)

I find your lack of kinkiness  disturbing.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Oct 22, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> ...
> 
> You disgust me.



Hahah, you haven't seen nothing yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I judge the author based on how well their works are. Anything else in this thread is just stupid fanboyism. NO ODA WILL WIN IN A FIGHT AND HERE'S WHY! <Post utter nonsense>



Makes no sense cause most people could kick the ass of someone who is a far better storyteller than them


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Here is what makes Kubo great.
> 
> It looks like Halibel is going to take her top off. All male in the audience are excited.
> 
> ...



PSHH no one was actually foolish enough to think she would take it of, and I honestly liked the mask.


----------



## Misha (Oct 22, 2009)

Kishi and Oda are married, but I have no clue about Kubo.
If he is a bachelor, then he wins the coolest.

If not, the Oda takes it.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Oct 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Makes no sense cause most people could kick the ass of someone who is a far better storyteller than them



So? Are we going to find a speed feat for Oda and Kishi, as well a strength and durability feats, then see who wins?


----------

